# Logan 200



## Transformer (Mar 4, 2016)

A new to me machine that I am just familiarizing myself with.  One thing I am wondering about is that there is no dial scale for left to right movement behind the large hand wheel.  I have a copy of the original manual and in the parts breakdown it appears there never was a scale for left to right movement of the carriage.  If this is so how is measurement in the left to right direction (Z axis) handled?

Also the serial number stamped on the ways is 34757.  Any idea of the age of this machine?

Thanks.


----------



## T. J. (Mar 4, 2016)

According to the list on the Logan website (lathe.com), your machine was made in 1946.  That site has a lot of info on Logan lathes and they also sell some replacement parts.

The most common ways I have seen to measure carriage movement are 1) a dial indicator mounted to the bed either magnetically or clamped to the ways, or 2) install a DRO.  A third option is a Trav-A-Dial which was a dial which mounted to the apron.  Those come up on E-bay occasionally.

Congrats on the new lathe!


----------



## eeler1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Or a dro, might be overkill


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 4, 2016)

Manual lathes don't generally have calibration for the saddle movement..


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 5, 2016)

Another method is to use a micrometer stop. It clamps to the bed on the front of the lathe. They are a bit tedious to use, but work quite well.


----------



## Mork (Mar 5, 2016)

I've needed this a few time but it would be really hard to move the carriage very precisely anyway. I usually turn my compound parallel with the bed if I need to be precise. I also made new dials for the compound and cross slide. The original Logan are super hard to read. Here they are if you're interested. http://1drv.ms/1lKGk1Y


----------



## Transformer (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the great info.  1946 eh?  Old American iron, got to love it, now I feel like the custodian of the machine.  I'll baby it as I work it.


----------

